# My latest build, Moebius 2001 Moon Bus



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Moebius 2001 Moon Bus. It has been on the bench for 3+ weeks along with the AMT USS Reliant. Both consumed a fair amount of my hobby time recently. I used the aftermarket decals and some photo etch parts. I might do some more fine detailing before packing it up for the Fest.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great build and paint-up Bob!... love the interior detail you got in there!.. superb


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Inspiring1 makes me want to rebuild my old model


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent with great weathering and toning - it just needs a scenic diorama to look perfect.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Good job :thumbsup:

A base would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice, clean work, rk!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Moonbus is an awesome model. Good job on yours!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work, Bob! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great job, Bob!


----------

